# تعلم تحويل الاحداتيات



## faissel75 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا الكتاب يساعد على تعلم تحويل الاحداتيات بمساعدة برنامج coordtrans 
رابط البرنامج http://rapidshare.com/files/321568664/CoordTrans.exe

رابط الكتاب http://rapidshare.com/files/321574510/CoordTransGuidewinxp.pdf


----------



## عزت محروس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

لك كل الشكر والاحترام وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مساح محترف (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير جارى التحميل


----------



## محمد السيد عرابى (26 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ali992 (8 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير*​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (8 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## falconsky2008 (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## africano800 (10 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ونتمنى مزيدا من هذه المشاركات الرئعه


----------



## kareem moh (20 أبريل 2010)

Thank u


----------



## شريف سعيد (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## laiouni (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## منصور محمود ج (4 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sammy2 (4 مايو 2010)

شكرا اكتير


----------



## kareem moh (5 مايو 2010)

thank u


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamedazab (20 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## BEBO81 (21 مايو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## alsopihi (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا ---وانشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك----


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور والى الامام


----------



## عبود 2010 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كثر الله من امثالك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور ياخي الكريم


----------



## علي الدبس (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير...........................
*جزاك الله خيرا
ونتمنى مزيدا من هذه المشاركات الرئعه*​


----------



## hamdy khedawy (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## talaat ss (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشاركة قيمة, جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## عزمي حماد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشــكورمشــكورمشــكورمشــكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور​


----------



## odwan (13 أكتوبر 2010)

لك كل تقدير وإحترام
رفع الله قدرك ونفع بك


----------



## sosohoho (14 أكتوبر 2010)

ششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككرا لك


----------



## abdallahothman (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وفي ميزان حسناتك

وان كنت قد احببت ان تعطي لمحة اخي الكريم فيصل عن الانظمه الممكن التعامل معها قبل بدء عملية التحميل


----------



## youssef00088 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يااخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حائل نت (14 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

يا ريت تتكرم وترفع البرنامج على رابط آخر​


----------



## المساح الحائر (15 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم شكر علي البرنامج انا حملته بس ياريت الفرق بين الاحداثيات الجغرافيه والمحليه وياريت يكون الشرح بطريقه سهله لاني بصراحه مش فاهم الموضوع


----------



## مادو سعيد (15 أكتوبر 2010)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخوان ممكن أحد الاخوة اللي نزلوا البرنامج فقط يعيد تحميله على رابط آخر وله الشكر سلفا​


----------



## Eslam Karkour (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## talan77 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## صقر العايد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكرا


----------



## ahmedtaha67 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخي الكريم علي هذا الجهد


----------



## ابوعبدالرحمن م (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## عزمي حماد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

يا اخوان عندي شرح ممتاز ووافي للبرنامج بس نزلوا البرنامج على رابط آخر حتى اطبقه وأعطيكم اياه
وتعم الفائدة للجميع
​


----------



## mohie sad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohie sad (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لا اله الا الله


----------



## ضرغام المساح (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nourd77 (18 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (20 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## كبل (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## benyekhlef (17 مارس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ahmadj5 (19 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## M_EID74 (25 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yasser_y (1 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (2 مارس 2012)

Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## saleemolaiq (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندسة النجف (5 يناير 2013)

تستحق اكثر من كلمة شكر - دعيا لك بالصحه والعفيه​


----------



## صديق المساحة (6 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبوتقي (6 يناير 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## العاني عمار (6 يناير 2013)

جزيل الشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## لهون لهونى (7 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله


----------



## خضر الهاشمي (7 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## كبل (9 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد ع البياتي (9 يناير 2013)

بارك اله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## محمد ع البياتي (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

